# 350 build



## 1974Goat (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a 74 gto, need information on putting the ram iv cam with 1.65 rockers, in a 350 Is that a bad combo?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1974Goat said:


> I have a 74 gto, need information on putting the ram iv cam with 1.65 rockers, in a 350 Is that a bad combo?



Yes, very bad. Cubic inch is too small unless the engine is capable of way high RPM's. You will need matching valve springs. You will want Big Block 7/16" rocker arm studs and poly locks. You will want more compression over stock, You won't have much bottom end power and you will need 3.90-4.33 gears. If automatic, a big stall converter. 1.65 Rocker arms may also require clearancing the holes that the pushrods go through so they do not hit the head.

Very bad.


----------



## 1974Goat (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks, I was just thinking about a 355 or 408 .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1974Goat said:


> Thanks, I was just thinking about a 355 or 408 .


The 350 is still a good choice if you want to go that route. Cubic inches always rules and you can get more HP/TQ out of bigger cubes and not need to build it up as radical as with the smaller cubes. But, you can purchase a stroker kit for use in the 350CI that will give you 383 - 417 cubic inches. https://butlerperformance.com/c-123...es-stroker-kits-350-blocks-383-413-cu-in.html

Pontiac had a really good 350HO that was rated at 320HP. With the lighter Ventura body, you can look at the power-to-weight ratio which is an advantage. 

And, with the Ventura, it is a uni-body in that it does not have a frame. So adding more HP/TQ has to take into consideration some body strengthening. This often means tying the front subframe to the rear chassis with subframe connectors - which I believe you can still get and would be the same for the Nova.

The rear end should be the 8.5" and will handle higher HP/TQ.

So engine choice all depends on what you want out of the car and what your budget is.


----------



## 1974Goat (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you so much for that information. Who do recommend to get a 417 stroker kit am the ram iv cam kit from?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

1974Goat said:


> Thank you so much for that information. Who do recommend to get a 417 stroker kit am the ram iv cam kit from?


It's hard to beat getting package deals from the Butler's.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Keep in mind that the stock heads will be the drawback as they will restrict air flow on a bigger engine. You will want to have them fully prepped. The '74 GTO should have the #46 heads. They will have the smaller 1.96" intake valves and you will want to upgrade those to 2.11". They should have screw-in rocker arm studs but you will want to upgrade to ARP 7/16" Big Block rocker arm studs and poly locks. The 1.65 ratio rockers will require the pushrod clearancing. Matching valve springs for whatever cam selected. I would have the heads gasket matched and port work to get flow up around 230 CFM's as a minimum. Ram Air exhaust manifolds over headers. Head work/set-up should run about $1500-$1800.00 if keeping the original heads.

But as stated, Butler can put together a package and advise you on the engine build as well. So you have options. But before doing anything, get the block hot tanked and magnafluxed for cracks and let the machine shop do some measuring and they will let you know what bore size to go with.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I agree with the RA/HO manifolds on the street. Just be careful with cam selection - unless you don't care about the performance. They don't like close lobe separation angles (LSA). I know they didn't like 110. When I had a 400 with a big cam, I ran 12.59 at 109 with the RA manifolds. With everything else the same, I ran 12.20 at 114 with good 4 tube headers.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Before I put the large cam in, I was running a factory "H" cam (744) with the RA manifolds. It ran 12.65 at 108. However, I paid attention to detail with the engine.


----------



## 1974Goat (Apr 20, 2020)

This car will be used 99% of the time on the street. Maybe red light to red light. Hopefully a nice head turner. As soon.as the restriction is over in NC 
I will be taking the motor to Taylor machine shop in Lumberton NC.


----------

